# Construção de Pluviómetro Helmman caseiro..fácil..e barato



## Kraliv (26 Nov 2009 às 01:09)

*Construção de Pluviómetro Hellmann caseiro..fácil..e barato*

Com as informações recolhidas pela net tentei construir um pluviómetro quase quase como o oficial Hellmann 200 


*Material necessário:*

- 1m de Tubo PVC de 160mm/diâmetro

- Funil (preferência) branco com + de 160mm/diâmetro

- Cola para PVC

- Garrafa plástica tipo Coca-cola/2Lts (para o armazenamento da água)

- Placa PVC ou metálica (fazer alguns furos) para servir como fundo de apoio da garrafa (colada ao corpo inferior)

- Abraçadeira / Suporte esmaltado ou inox com 160mm/diâmetro

- Spray de tinta branca



*Notas sobre a construção:*

No corpo inferior ficará a garrafa de 2Lts que é o depósito da água recolhida.
(_garrafa de 2Lts permite recolher um pouco menos de 100mm...o ideal será uma de maior capacidade e que entre no tubo_)







O funil convém ser de ponta comprida, para ser possível ajustar o comprimento posteriormente.


Para fazer a parte que une os dois corpos, têm que recortar um pouco do tubo conforme está indicado na imagem, para que o mesmo possa fechar e permitir entrar nos corpos superior e inferior.





A parte inferior assinalada (a vermelho) nesta união será colada ao tubo inferior do pluviómetro



O diâmetro interior, da parte mais larga do tubo, é que tem os 160mm. Depois com as camadas de tinta ficará mais ou menos nos valor oficial de 15,96cm do Hellmann





























































Ora bem, segundo os manuais que consultei  ,
http://www.calonge-meteoweb.com/HTML/brico_pluvio_artesa_cat.htm

temos isto:

O pluviómetro oficial Helmman 200 tem um diâmetro de _boca_ de 15.96 cm e uma circunferência de 50.13cm.
Circunferência = 2 * Pi * r
Diâmetro 15.96  raio= 7.98 - Circunferência = 2 * 3.1415 * 7.98 = 50.13 cm.

Este “caseiro”, tem como resultado, mais ou menos 50.1, quer dizer, mais ou menos o mesmo do oficial.

Superfície = Pi * r^2
50.1 = 2 * 3.1415 * r -- r= 7.97 cm.* Superfície *= Pi * r^2 - *199.55 cm^2*

O oficial Helmman tem uma superficie de *200 cm^2*


Para calcular a precipitação caída teremos que medir a quantidade de água; dividindo o resultado (xx ml) obtido por 199,55 e multiplicando por 10. Saberemos assim os litros caídos por metro quadrado (mm).


*SIMPLIFICANDO AS MEDIÇÔES * :*

Para medir a quantidade de precipitação registada neste pluviómetro, utilizar um qualquer medidor onde seja possível ler 20ml...ou seja, *cada 20ml medidos equivalem a +-1mm *de chuvinha preciosa

20ml : 199,55cm^2 = 0,1002255073916312

0,1002255073916312 * 10= 1,0022mm


*** Eu tinha-me equivocado com o valor anteriormente referido (23ml)



PS: Todas as fotos do pluviómetro são de minha autoria e apenas está autorizada a sua divulgação aqui no Forum MeteoPT no site www.meteoredondo.com ou em https://pt-pt.facebook.com/meteoredondo


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2009 às 08:25)

Soberbo  

Tenho que fazer um 

Kraliv, já li algures que podes comprar um leitor com maior resolução numa farmácia, de forma a conseguires ler com uma resolução de 0,1 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2009 às 16:50)

Parabéns, está excelente. 

Já tenho saudades de umas bricolages.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Nov 2009 às 17:16)

Boas,



Ainda bem que gostaram...estão desde já desafiados a fazer melhor  


Estamos todos curiosos em ver essas engenhocas 



abc





Ah..já agora!!
 Se eu podia comprar um Hellmann??? Podia, mas não iria dar tanto gozo!!!


Hotspot, obg pela dica


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2009 às 23:04)

Grande Kraliv...


Vou Fazer 3 desses... 

1 para a minha casa;

1 para a casa da minha tia (mais a sul da cidade)

1 para a zona do beliche;


Brutal...

Punico mais barato impossivel 

O branco no pluviometro foi pintado né??

Alguma duvida chateio-te... okie??



Brutal mesmo


----------



## Kraliv (26 Nov 2009 às 23:57)

]ToRnAdO[;177210 disse:
			
		

> Grande Kraliv...
> 
> 
> Vou Fazer 3 desses...
> ...





Então mas vocês andam sempre a resmungar que não chove e tal...e agora queres 3 pluviómetros??

Estes algarvios  


Força nessas contruções


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2009 às 00:05)

Kraliv disse:


> Então mas vocês andam sempre a resmungar que não chove e tal...e agora queres 3 pluviómetros??
> 
> Estes algarvios
> 
> ...



No ano em que não chove é que da para construir... para nos preparar para quando chove mais nos outros anos 

Aqui é de extremos


----------



## Kraliv (7 Jan 2011 às 20:44)

Vamos lá ver se alguém quer aproveitar a idéia e construir também um 


Com tanta  que tem caído nestes últimos tempos é uma pena não terem um pluviómetro como deve ser...preferem _andar às voltas com as caixinhas das Auriol _


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

O estado do meu "Kraliv200"






Falta cortar uma parte do PVC para fazer a união e pintar.

O meu Kraliv200 vai ser versão de chão. Vou enterrar no solo e encher o tubo por dentro para fazer altura para a garrafa.

P.S. O meu é "Versão Espanhola" porque a garrafa é de "Sandevid", ao contrário do teu que é a "Versão Americana" com a garrafa de "Coca-Cola".


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2011 às 20:22)

Kraliv disse:


> Vamos lá ver se alguém quer aproveitar a idéia e construir também um
> 
> 
> Com tanta  que tem caído nestes últimos tempos é uma pena não terem um pluviómetro como deve ser...preferem _andar às voltas com as caixinhas das Auriol _



Devias registar a patente Kraliv

Muito fixe o pluviómetro, nas próximas férias vou ver se consigo fazer um para mim


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 20:28)

Kraliv disse:


> Com tanta  que tem caído nestes últimos tempos é uma pena não terem um pluviómetro como deve ser...preferem _andar às voltas com as caixinhas das Auriol _



O pluviometro da minha Auriol tem funcionado perfeitamente!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2011 às 20:36)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O pluviometro da minha Auriol tem funcionado perfeitamente!



O que o Kraliv quis dizer, foi que andam todos tão "doidos" com as auriois, então mais vale entreterem-se com este objecto.


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 20:38)

andres disse:


> O que o Kraliv quis dizer, foi que andam todos tão "doidos" com as auriois, então mais vale entreterem-se com este objecto.



Ah... sim, é uma excelente opção


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

Não é uma boa opção, é a melhor opção.

Se queres saber que precipitação caiu, com a maior fiabilidade, gastando o mínimo, não há melhor.

É chato estar a contar a precipitação, pode ser, mas consegues um pluviometro com as medidas oficias e resolução de 0,1 mm.

Já agora uma dica  Podem também "pesar" a precipitação. Este é o método que vou utilizar.

2 gramas de água = 0,1 mm  Existem balanças de cozinha bem baratas com resolução de 1g em qualquer loja de electrodomésticos.

Também podem contar de outras formas:

2 ml = 2 gramas = 0,1 mm
20 ml = 20 gramas = 1,0 mm

Como o kraliv referiu, o tubo de PVC tem 16,00 cm, a área oficial de 200 cm2 corresponde a um diâmetro de 15,96 cm. Depois de uma pintura fica ela por ela, mas mesmo que isso não aconteça o "erro" para 500 mm de precipitação:

Oficial (15,96) = 500,0 mm
PCV (16,00) = 501,1 mm

E não existe nenhum pluviometro automático que tenha uma margem de erro tão pequena.

Pode ficar a menos de 50€ e é com certeza um melhor investimento que uma Auriol. (acho que era isto que ele queria dizer)

P.S. Edit. E é um excelente calibrador para a minha Davis. Quando tiver o meu feito, coloco aqui as leituras dos dois.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 21:29)

HotSpot disse:


> P.S. Edit. E é um excelente calibrador para a minha Davis. Quando tiver o meu feito, coloco aqui as leituras dos dois.



Por falar em calibrador, penso que todos se recordam de um tópico em que a calibração dos pluviómetros era posta à prova através da deposição de um determinado volume de água no pluviómetro. Cheguei a fazer esse teste na minha e o resultado não podia ser melhor.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2011 às 21:58)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Por falar em calibrador, penso que todos se recordam de um tópico em que a calibração dos pluviómetros era posta à prova através da deposição de um determinado volume de água no pluviómetro. Cheguei a fazer esse teste na minha e o resultado não podia ser melhor.



Eu também fiz e nos 20 e tal mm do teste deu-me uma diferença de 0,2 mm. De qualquer forma os pluvios da Davis ou mesmo os oficiais do IM por muito bons que sejam, quando a chuva é forte a precisão deixa um pouco a desejar. Para a precipitação o artesanal continua a ser a melhor opção.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 22:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu também fiz e nos 20 e tal mm do teste deu-me uma diferença de 0,2 mm. De qualquer forma os pluvios da Davis ou mesmo os oficiais do IM por muito bons que sejam, quando a chuva é forte a precisão deixa um pouco a desejar. Para a precipitação o artesanal continua a ser a melhor opção.



Precisamente. É outra das conclusões a tirar a partir de um rain rate superior a 200 mm/h, com perdas mais significativas de precipitação nos pluviómetros automáticos de concha oscilável, sendo o erro progressivo à medida que a intensidade da precipitação aumenta.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2011 às 03:56)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Precisamente. É outra das conclusões a tirar a partir de um rain rate superior a 200 mm/h, com perdas mais significativas de precipitação nos pluviómetros automáticos de concha oscilável, sendo o erro progressivo à medida que a intensidade da precipitação aumenta.



Quanto tiverem oportunidade, tentem fazer um estudo sobre esse erro.
É claro que é difícil ser exacto, mas qualquer coisa do género:
- Entre 100-150mm/h, o erro é de "x".
- Entre 150-200mm/h, o erro é de "y".
....
- >300mm/h é de "k".


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2011 às 11:19)

O estado actual


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2011 às 14:39)

Já agora, fica a prova que 1ml = 1 grama


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2011 às 17:20)

A entrada ao serviço: 
















Entretanto, calibrei o pluviometro da Davis. Estava com um erro de +3%

Quando chover, saem os primeiros resultados.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2011 às 17:35)

HotSpot disse:


> A entrada ao serviço:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns 

Ficou porreiro


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

Boas,



Bem...nada mau está quase tão bem pintado como o meu 

Agora sim, MeteoMoita pode fornecer dados (gratuitos!?) ao IM 


abc


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2011 às 19:29)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> Bem...nada mau está quase tão bem pintado como o meu



O meu Calcanhar de Aquiles. O mais importante mesmo é estar branca 



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> Agora sim, MeteoMoita pode fornecer dados (gratuitos!?) ao IM



Não queiras saber mais do que eu


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2011 às 01:37)

Está com óptimo aspecto.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2011 às 08:06)

Satisfeito com o primeiro teste. Precipitação de ontem e hoje até às 8H.

*Davis 3,2 mm*
*Manual 3,4 mm*

A Davis pode também estar quase nos 3,4 mm.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2011 às 13:35)

HotSpot disse:


> Satisfeito com o primeiro teste. Precipitação de ontem e hoje até às 8H.
> 
> *Davis 3,2 mm*
> *Manual 3,4 mm*
> ...



Muito bem Hotspot! 
Parabéns pela construção.

Só por curiosidade, durante o período de precipitação, qual foi o rain rate máximo?


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

HotSpot disse:


> Satisfeito com o primeiro teste. Precipitação de ontem e hoje até às 8H.
> 
> *Davis 3,2 mm*
> *Manual 3,4 mm*
> ...





Boas,

Foram umas _gramas_ bem ligeiras  para uma estreia!

Eu sempre te disse que valia a pena a construção


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2011 às 17:31)

AnDré disse:


> Muito bem Hotspot!
> Parabéns pela construção.
> 
> Só por curiosidade, durante o período de precipitação, qual foi o rain rate máximo?



O rain rate máximo foi de 17 mm/hr. Percebo perfeitamente porque perguntas isso. Vamos ver até que ponto falham as "conchas" da Davis com rain rate's altos. Segundo informação que recolhi, a margem de erro para 75mm/hr ronda os 5% e para 150mm/hr os 8%. Parece que para estações com resolução de 0,1 mm (conchas) a margem de erro é consideravelmente superior (exemplo: usados pelo IM). Acaba por ser por essa razão, que a maioria dos pluviometros de conchas são de resolução 0,2 mm.

Vou continuando a colocar aqui os resultados.



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Foram umas _gramas_ bem ligeiras  para uma estreia!
> 
> Eu sempre te disse que valia a pena a construção



Mais "gramas" virão. Também recomendo a construção de um pluviometro destes.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mar 2013 às 11:19)

Ora apresento agora o meu....

Foi uma tarefa bastante fácil e engraçada de levar a cabo. 
Dada a dificuldade de encontrar tubo de PVC de 160mm resolvi improvisar. 

Material:
Tubo PVC de 140mm
1 garrafão de água do luso dos anos 80/90 (ainda de tara returnavel que havia no sótão) de plástico bem rijo. 
Cola para PVC
Tinta (vou ter de repintar no futuro, pois não lixei a PVC e está a saltar... )
1 Funil 

Garrafão original:





Corte do fundo ao diâmetro de 160mm:









Material:





Colagem do garrafão ao funil (bocal também já corto):





Pintado:









No terreno já à espera de chuva!!:










Aguardo as vossas opiniões pessoal!!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2013 às 16:34)

Muito bom trabalho e imaginativo qb

Ficou engraçado e com o pormenor do funil do fundo para melhor "deslize" do líquido.
Uma pergunta: qual a quantidade máxima de água que o reservatório admite?
E já agora: está perfeitamente nivelado o topo do pluviómetro?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mar 2013 às 19:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> Muito bom trabalho e imaginativo qb
> 
> Ficou engraçado e com o pormenor do funil do fundo para melhor "deslize" do líquido.
> Uma pergunta: qual a quantidade máxima de água que o reservatório admite?
> E já agora: está perfeitamente nivelado o topo do pluviómetro?



Sim, está nivelado.

O reservatório é uma garrafa de 2L, logo admite apenas 100mm. Mas ando a ver se arranjo uma maior, basta tirar uma e por outra.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Out 2014 às 22:11)

Venho reavivar este tópico... pela razão que passo a explicar!
Este ano tenho a cargo a lecionação de uma disciplina a um Curso de Formação Vocacional. Para quem não sabe, trata-se de uma modalidade de ensino criada para alunos com percursos escolares caracterizados por grande insucesso e desmotivação face à escola (segundo a legislação, alunos com pelo menos 3 retenções). Tratando-se de um Curso Vocacional e de alunos pouco motivados, as estratégias didáticas devem procurar motivar os alunos de forma essencialmente prática, ao mesmo tempo que devem visar a aquisição de competências que permitam a futura integração num curso profissional de nível secundário e a posterior integração na vida ativa.
E é aqui que surge um projeto: a construção de um pluviómetro (de referir que o curso é na área da Produção Agro-Alimentar, estando em construção uma horta).

O projeto aqui apresentado parece-me excelente para os objetivos pretendidos, mas infelizmente não consigo visualizar as imagens. Já fiz uma pesquisa pela Net mas não encontrei nada que me agradasse totalmente (estou a construir um tutorial para fornecer aos alunos para que se possam orientar no desenvolvimento do projeto).

O meu apelo: Se for possível fornecerem-me as imagens e toda a informação que considerem importante, fico desde já profundamente agradecido! Agradeço, igualmente, em nome dos alunos do Curso Vocacional da Escola Básica de Pias do ano letivo 2014/2015 (sou também o diretor de turma!!!).

Aguardo notícias/sugestões.

PS: Darei notícias do desenrolar do projeto (caso consiga levá-lo a bom porto... muito esforço e boa vontade vão ser necessários...)


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O meu apelo: Se for possível fornecerem-me as imagens e toda a informação que considerem importante, fico desde já profundamente agradecido! Agradeço, igualmente, em nome dos alunos do Curso Vocacional da Escola Básica de Pias do ano letivo 2014/2015 (sou também o diretor de turma!!!).
> 
> Aguardo notícias/sugestões.



Alguma ajuda??? Vá lá...


----------



## CptRena (1 Nov 2014 às 20:48)

Deixo um link que penso que irá ajudar

http://www.pluviometro.com/


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2014 às 00:08)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> ...
> 
> O projeto aqui apresentado parece-me excelente para os objetivos pretendidos, mas infelizmente não consigo visualizar as imagens.
> 
> ...




Eu não me importava de voltar a fazer o upload de todas das imagens, mas parece que não me é permitido editar o meu próprio tópico!


----------



## Sentry (21 Nov 2014 às 01:26)

Quando e se puder, partilhe-as connosco novamente. Tenho tido curiosidade em fazer um pluviómetro!


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2014 às 17:14)

Tópico actualizado com as fotos originais na 1ª página!


----------

